# Serrasalmus Manueli



## ANDONI




----------



## RedneckR0nin

Nice manny I love the colors on him. Makes me think to get new ones of mine up. A gorgeous fish man I'm Drooling over here. Make sure you keep posting more and more please.


----------



## ANDONI

Thanks RedneckR0nin, post some pictures of your Manueli I would like to see them.


----------



## Steve.

Very nice fish.A good diet and water and its possible to get a couple of inchs in a year.


----------



## ANDONI

Steve. said:


> Very nice fish.A good diet and water and its possible to get a couple of inchs in a year.


Hey Steve. how big was yours when you got him.


----------



## DBlackman

Sweet!


----------



## Steve.

ANDONI said:


> Very nice fish.A good diet and water and its possible to get a couple of inchs in a year.


Hey Steve. how big was yours when you got him.
[/quote]

I got him in April 2008 and he was 6" or just very slightly over.I last measured him in October 2009 and he was dead on 10".Im moving him to a bigger tank next week so im hopeing he is atleat 10.5 now.Anyway 4" in 18 months was pretty good i recon.It helps that he feeds well and is very confident.


----------



## ANDONI

That's one awesome looking Manueli, I hope mine gets like that. Keep up the great work. Do you have any pictures when he was 6"


----------



## Steve.

ANDONI said:


> That's one awesome looking Manueli, I hope mine gets like that. Keep up the great work.


You should see Alex's who is a member on here...complete nutter and at the 12" mark now i think or at least not far off.


----------



## ANDONI

Steve. said:


> That's one awesome looking Manueli, I hope mine gets like that. Keep up the great work.


You should see Alex's who is a member on here...complete nutter and at the 12" mark now i think or at least not far off.
[/quote]

Steve.do you have any pictures when he was 6"


----------



## Buckman

looks good man, i guess the flash is making his eye look like that?


----------



## Steve.

ANDONI said:


> That's one awesome looking Manueli, I hope mine gets like that. Keep up the great work.


You should see Alex's who is a member on here...complete nutter and at the 12" mark now i think or at least not far off.
[/quote]

Steve.do you have any pictures when he was 6"
[/quote]

Here you go.


----------



## TJcali

nice mannys guys I'm so jelous to bad I cant get them out here


----------



## ANDONI

Buckman said:


> looks good man, i guess the flash is making his eye look like that?


I don't have enough light down there and the tank doesn't have a light, so I have to take a picture with the flash and I can't get it without the red eyes.


----------



## Steve.

TJcali said:


> nice mannys guys I'm so jelous to bad I cant get them out here


Thats a shame.There must be a way possible?


----------



## ANDONI

Steve. said:


> That's one awesome looking Manueli, I hope mine gets like that. Keep up the great work.


You should see Alex's who is a member on here...complete nutter and at the 12" mark now i think or at least not far off.
[/quote]

Steve.do you have any pictures when he was 6"
[/quote]

Here you go.
[/quote]

That's one nice looking Manny.


----------



## Steve.

ANDONI said:


> That's one awesome looking Manueli, I hope mine gets like that. Keep up the great work.


You should see Alex's who is a member on here...complete nutter and at the 12" mark now i think or at least not far off.
[/quote]

Steve.do you have any pictures when he was 6"
[/quote]

Here you go.
[/quote]

That's one nice looking Manny.
[/quote]

Last one..dont want to take over your topic.


----------



## ANDONI

That's OK post as many as possible, Great looking piranha.


----------



## bigshawn

beautifull manny's guys


----------



## His Majesty

great looking manny


----------



## ANDONI

For the last two weeks he really has not been eating but he has been pretty active, should I be concerned.


----------



## Greez

How do you like your manueli? I was thinking of ordering one from AquaScape but haven't made up my mind, I was wanting something to go with my red bellies, when I get a tank around 150G or so. If I was to buy him then he would end up with a 40g tank and I've never bought anything from an online fish store, so its a hard decision.


----------



## Soul Assassin

Greez said:


> How do you like your manueli? I was thinking of ordering one from AquaScape but haven't made up my mind, *I was wanting something to go with my red bellies, when I get a tank around 150G or so.* If I was to buy him then he would end up with a 40g tank and I've never bought anything from an online fish store, so its a hard decision.


I hope not together...
AS is a great place to order from, dont stress over it, they know what they are doing
I think a 40 breeder is only good for a small Manny...


----------



## Greez

No, I wasn't going to keep them together, what I meant was I'm upgrading my tank soon to keep all my RBPs together and was thinking of getting something else then a P. Nattereri with them (of course a manny wouldn't work for that)







I'm still looking for something to get with them, I was reading a lot of information and I know I should stick to getting a piranha in the same genus.

I only meant that if I buy him now I would be getting a 3-4" and keeping him in a 40g till he starts to outgrow it and then buy him something more suitable. Thanks for backing AS its nice to hear a lot of good stories about them, BTW have you ever ordered Java moss from them? I was looking around and saw that its looks as though I can get a lot more for a cheaper price from a store (i've never heard of) but if AS java moss is as good as you guys say there fish are then I'll just order from them.


----------



## Steve.

ANDONI said:


> For the last two weeks he really has not been eating but he has been pretty active, should I be concerned.


Two weeks is not all that long for a Serra not to eat anything so i should not worry to much.I have a Rhom at the moment who has not eaten for 3 weeks.Nothing wrong with him but they just kinda sulk now and again.All you can do is keep trying and im sure he will eat eventually, though do keep an eye on him and obviously make sure your water is tip top.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Just like Steve said not too long for a Serra to not eat if he has any size on him. My manny can be a finicky eater from time to time!


----------



## Alexx

nice manny you got there mate... future monster


----------



## redbellyman21

Alexx said:


> nice manny you got there mate... future monster


this whole post is awesome and I think Alexx avatar shows what monsters they can be! very nice..


----------



## Blue Flame

Nice looking manny! Too bad they're never in any LFSs around me.....


----------



## ANDONI

I know what you mean Blue Flame never at the LFS, Thanks guys for all your support.


----------



## glockner99

Nice Pics of the Manny's....I'd pretty much give up my PristoMac for a nice sized Manny! I just like the look of them better!


----------



## ANDONI

Do you have any pictures of your Pristobrycon Maculipinnis, what size you looking for.


----------



## B. Scott

Great mannys, guys! Makes me wish I never sold mine off a few years ago. Someday again, maybe


----------



## glockner99

ANDONI said:


> Do you have any pictures of your Pristobrycon Maculipinnis, what size you looking for.


Here's a link.....
A 7-8" manny would be awesome....
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=187799
Cheers!


----------



## Gerrad

Very nice manueli! How big is he? Which vendor did you buy him from? I'm thinking about picking one up from AS?


----------



## Ja'eh

Nice looking manny indeed!







I definately want on of these again.


----------



## ANDONI

glockner99 said:


> Very nice manueli! How big is he? Which vendor did you buy him from? I'm thinking about picking one up from AS?


Hes about 5" I bought him from Aquatic Sanctuary, everything went great.


----------



## the keeper

Steve. said:


> Very nice fish.A good diet and water and its possible to get a couple of inchs in a year.


Hey Steve. how big was yours when you got him.
[/quote]

I got him in April 2008 and he was 6" or just very slightly over.I last measured him in October 2009 and he was dead on 10".Im moving him to a bigger tank next week so im hopeing he is atleat 10.5 now.Anyway 4" in 18 months was pretty good i recon.It helps that he feeds well and is very confident.
[/quote]
hope mine gets that big one day.


----------



## skubiskubi

Steve. said:


> I got him in April 2008 and he was 6" or just very slightly over.I last measured him in October 2009 and he was dead on 10".Im moving him to a bigger tank next week so im hopeing he is atleat 10.5 now.Anyway 4" in 18 months was pretty good i recon.It helps that he feeds well and is very confident.


I can not believe that in 18 months in this much is grown.
That would be even faster as a rhombeus.


----------

